# The 300



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I snagged this beauty from the last Greenburg show. Originaly for parts it cleaned up great.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"The 300" ...

Love it! I have a name suggestion for this loco: "Thermopylae" !

(Long live Sparta!!!)

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like it has all it's parts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The guy was anxious to sell. He wasn't sure it worked. It does. I couldn't go wrong for twenty. It was complete too! This guy has on on board
mechanical reverse. Not in the tender.
I have finally decided my KW is wacko. I used both sides and what happens is I get a short after a few minutes of operation. I changed to a 75 watt transformer and it runs like a champ. SOOOO this is the gremlin that was needling me with the 307. That engine is being put together, still, over time. I am confident that it will be fine also. Good news is that I now have three S gage engines the 300AC, 307 and The 300.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> "The 300" ...
> 
> Love it! I have a name suggestion for this loco: "Thermopylae" !
> 
> ...


Or "Leonidas"
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's funny, my KW did some funny things with a certain command/control locomotive, and I was sure it was the locomotive. Changed to a ZW and it ran fine. Clearly, it wasn't the available power, I've actually tested the KW with a 2 ohm 300 watt load and measured. 9 amps at 15.8 volts. Adding another 8 ohm resistor (all are 75 watt) pushes it over the edge and the breaker starts cycling.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

AH HA! The wire from the circuit breaker to the c terminal was loose. I messed with it years ago . I soldered the joint and all is well. This terminal has three connections , a lamp resistor,circuit breaker and a field coil. A busy terminal.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good find / fix, T ! Glad to hear the happy ending.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Great looking acquisition, T-Man! Nice to see another one go to a deserving home!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob, nice addition! 
Do any of your engines have smoke?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I had to check the 300AC but none do.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Smokers are cool. I only have one, but it'll put a haze in the basement!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Time for a Twin?*

So the local antique shop had a 300 for sale with a green gondola





An easy clean up of the reverse unit , along with the armature and it ran. So now I have twins.





The only difference between the two is the tender.One is metal and the latest one is plastic.

This model has the reverse unit in the boiler.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> So the local antique shop had a 300 for sale with a green gondola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right about the tenders.. I have one of each of the 300 types.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's good to know because they both came with tenders.

One thing I did was to test the motor with the reverse unit connected. I pulled out the drum and used on clip to loin the bottom finger connections. What this did was to form a connection from a brush to the coil. Then on top finger board I clipped power to the other side of the coil. The clipped the to the other feed to the second brush to complete the circuit. Of course it ran. One reason I did this is that the coil connections ran right off the coil to the reverse unit so I had to use the soldered point on the reverse unit to clip to.


----------

